# Casting Lesson with Tommy Farmer



## thestudent (Feb 24, 2013)

Back earlier in August I had a casting lesson with Tommy Farmer. My main goals for the lesson were to better my form up so that I don’t hurt myself as I get older, gain some more distance, and also learn how to cast heavier baits without having to lay them on the sand. 

Tommy delivered in spades! My first few casts were done with my AFAW Universal. I was averaging about 350’ OTG with this, which was pretty good, but Tommy pointed out that there were a few things I could do better with my form. 
Fast forward an hour, and by the end of the lesson, I ALMOST broke through 500’. I was test driving a faster reel, and the 14’ 3-6 Cast Pro rod, and the only thing holding me back was that I couldn’t get used to the faster reel before the end of the lesson. 

I had also asked to be taught the pendulum cast, but when he showed me how much actually goes into it, I realized it wasn’t a pendulum cast I needed to learn, just an aerial-ized cast to keep sputniks and heavy baits out of the sand. We used the CCP 4-8 for that practice and I found it to be much more controlable, and much easier on my shoulders than my AFAW Beach which I have become to favor less just because it’s really not good for much other than a shark rod here in FL. I soon had the basics of a Hatteras cast down pat, and I’m looking forward to using it more when I fish. I had been using an OTG for all of my distance casting, but I have had a few scary crackoffs that luckily haven’t hurt people or property. The Hatteras is way safer for crowded beaches and seems like it will give me most of the distance I’m after for normal fishing anyway. 

It was totally worth the time spent. I found Tommy to be very approachable and humble for a guy who has accomplished all he has accomplished, and a very good teacher too.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

It was my pleasure.

You did great. I love it when it all come together for a student, the "light bulb" moment if you will. You already had skill, that was proven with a 350' cast right out of the truck. But to go from 350 to 500 feet in less than two hours was impressive.

Well done... 

Tommy


----------

